# New toilet seat



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Moving into a new villa with Ideal Standard toilets and dodgy/old toilet seats. Asked about new seats and was told to go to Ace hardware but nothing there. Any suggestions for a good quality new toilet seat?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorry, i have nothing to go on ......................................... a bit like you!!

How about IKEA?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

try out Danube buildmart (google them) . give them a call before heading there. Maybe they have something.
Otherwise Dragonmart ?


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Sorry, i have nothing to go on ......................................... a bit like you!!
> 
> How about IKEA?
> 
> ...


Haha - that's terrible! Thanks we will look there


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Which ACE? Festival city (I think) has them. SZR wouldn't. It's a bit useless.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

rsinner said:


> try out Danube buildmart (google them) . give them a call before heading there. Maybe they have something.
> Otherwise Dragonmart ?


Many thanks. Going to Dragonmart this week so will have a look


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

It's crazy that tenants have to fix these themselves at their own cost.
For frigs sake , back home I have to fork out for my tenants.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

our landlord will come out same day if the khandle on a kitchen cupboard is wobbly!
the level of service provided by Landlords here covers the complete spectrum from truly fantastic to criminal negligence.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

vantage said:


> our landlord will come out same day if the khandle on a kitchen cupboard is wobbly!
> the level of service provided by Landlords here covers the complete spectrum from truly fantastic to criminal negligence.


Thanks Vantage and Arabian Horse for making me think of this: the management company is calling round tomorrow to fix a load of stuff and I will ask them, they may be able to get one and fix it...


----------

